

Show HN: API for generating invoices on the fly - jaredtking
https://github.com/Invoiced/invoice-generator-api

======
iqonik
This is awesome, for some of my clients we send invoices monthly (most are
paid online) - I'm going to use this to send as an invoice attached to our
Accounts Dept. to save them having to do it everytime.

~~~
jaredtking
Thanks! This is exactly the type of use case we were hoping people would use
it for. Hit us up at hello at invoiced.com if you have any questions.

